# Photos of the 8-16-17 night trip



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Here are the photos of the fish I boated the other night I am not use to posting photos I hope this works out 
This is the 1st channel Catfish I caught on 8-16-08 It was 5.5 pounds. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/100_1350.jpg

Here is MY *BIGGEST *CAT of the season so far, a 10 pound Channel cat. Boat it the morning of 8-17-08 http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/100_1350.jpg

Here was the last catfish o fthe trip. This on was 8.5 pounds. It was on the cool side by then so I put on the poncho to break the chill.http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/medium/100_1355.jpg
Here is another angle of the last catfish of the morning. I boated it at 03:35.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/thumbs/100_13542.jpg It was a long night trip for but did have some action for some tired guys. I still seem to be missing something about getting the photos directly to the message intead of the hyper links??? ANY help with this would be appricted so I can do it right the next time I try this


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

those are some nice looking fish now,bet your enjoyed that nite of tight lines,congrads on the catches.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks for the photos, i love night fishing for big cats. i need to get out and do it more.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice cats !


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Nice fish...Congrats on a good night!!!


----------

